# ma cam ne fonctionne pas



## cb44510 (17 Décembre 2006)

bonjour à tous , amsn fonctionne très bien sur mon mac os x mais malheureusement impossible de faire fonctionner ma web cam ,je vois parfaitement mes contacts mais eux non rien à faire 
quelqu'un peut il m'aider  s'il vous plait ?
cordialement, Claudine


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour  

Tu possède un imac G5 ? Avec la Isight intégré ?  
As-tu bien les dernière version de Amsn ? (La 0.96) qui se trouve ICI


----------



## cb44510 (17 Décembre 2006)

oui je possede bien le imac G5  avec Isight intégrée et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version amsn !


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2006)

Ta Isight est bien s&#233;lectionner dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Amsn ? (Pr&#233;f&#233;rence Amsn=>Autre=>Configurer la Webcam)
Amsn ne te dit pas que tu es derri&#232;re un pare-feu aussi ?


----------



## cb44510 (17 Décembre 2006)

je viens de reussir par contre il n'y a pas de son


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2006)

Amsn, ne prends pas en charge le son !  
Seulement la video. 

Skype par contre, prends en charge la video et le son, mais il faut que ton correspondant le poss&#232;de aussi !


----------



## ptitetete8 (7 Janvier 2007)

bonjour, j'ai fait qques recherches sur le forum mais je n'ai pas exactement trouvé ce que je cherchais....voilà quand je veux lancer ma webcam, isight intégrée avec aMSN, il me dit que je suis derriere un pare feu et ne lance pas la webcam...et j'ai vu le message suivant...




Apca a dit:


> Ta Isight est bien sélectionner dans les préférences Amsn ? (Préférence Amsn=>Autre=>Configurer la Webcam)
> Amsn ne te dit pas que tu es derrière un pare-feu aussi ?



donc peut etre que qqun pourrait m'aider à ce sujet, et me dire comment régler ce tit probleme
merci d'avance


----------



## Apca (7 Janvier 2007)

Bienvenu à toi ! 

Enormément de sujet en parle ! Essaye de faire une recherche en mettant "pare feu amsn"


----------



## ptitetete8 (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup apca!!!


----------



## Apca (8 Janvier 2007)

Pas de problème ! 

Si vraiment tu n'y arrive pas, n'hésite pas à venir parler de ton problème !


----------



## ptitetete8 (8 Janvier 2007)

j'ai reussi a ouvrir les ports, et j'arrive à la lancer mnt, mais il n'y a aucune image, je continue mes recherches sur le forum! merci encore


----------



## Apca (8 Janvier 2007)

D'accord !  

Regarde aussi si l'isight est bien sélectionnée comme caméra dans les préférences de amsn !


----------

